# How to stay active during winter months



## lvancraeynest (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi all, without a means to "get away for the winter" and have an opportunity to get out on the course and play, I'm wondering what you all would suggest to stay active and in the "swing of things" during the winter without going to a warm area? Thanks.


----------



## sadesh (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi lvancraeynest,

According my knowledge and my coach taught me, i will suggest some points here:

1.Check your shafts and grips
2.Get your clubs re-grooved at the pro shop
3.Thinking of changing a club in your bag? Now is the time to do it.
4.Clean your clubs and check your bag, umbrella & other equipment for defects.
5.Have a golf equipment audit
6.Don’t throw away old, scuffed or sliced balls
7.Stay flexible 
8.Tale some refresher lessons with a local golf pro
9.If the weather relents, take the opportunity to get out on the course even for 9 holes!
10.Work on your game at the range with clearly defined smart targets.


----------



## rainorshinegolf (Sep 20, 2017)

If you are in need of golf simulators or other indoor golf equipment, I may be able to help you out!


----------



## lp734 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is all great stuff thanks everyone!


----------

